# FELLAS!



## pualdo (Jul 17, 2007)

I've been to a few sites like this one, and this was the first I saw that offered honest and mature criticism (at first glance). Writing is tricky and it's important that your audience isn't eager to strike you down. That being said, I need to get my turds polished, and I'm willing to help you polish yours. 

I hope I can get to know you all a little better.


----------



## Nickie (Jul 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Pualdo!


Nickie


----------



## Baron (Jul 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## red lantern (Jul 17, 2007)

Much welcome pualdo, welcome to the forums, enjoy your stay and I like your avatar it screams creativity


----------



## pualdo (Jul 19, 2007)

*thanks*

I wish I could say I came up with this avatar, but it's just one of the generic ones on the profile page. I'm still creative though.


----------



## Shinn (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey there and welcome to the forum, pualdo.


----------

